# A watch amateur discovers beauty, the M29 Classic small second ....



## colonelpurple

Sometimes a watch just hits you. I have been using lovely watches, from the Omega Speedmaster ii, to the Laco 1925 pilot watches, to the Bell & Ross Stealth, but when I saw the M29 Classic in cream I was hit by a wave of beauty









This watch is just exquisite, well made and thoughtful.

Muhle Glashutte started life in the 19th century making Nautical Clocks and continues that tradition to today. In the 1920s it entered the car clock market and also produced other devices such as speedometers and rev counters.
It was only in 1996 when Muhle started making wrist watches. Without the baggage of a watch heritage they simply designed beautiful timepieces using inspiration from classic nautical clocks.

The M29 is such a design









The cream dial with the lovely inner darker dial together with the times like black font for each hour number is incredibly clear. The small second hand ticking away on the left reminds you the watch is going and gives the look of a classic precision instrument.
The red pips and smaller font with the minutes stays stark and clear and somehow looks the opposite of cluttered.

The watch itself actually looks like a little marine clock. The depth and top plate, with a flat sapphire crystal glass emphasises this.

I love sapphire window backs and always though larger is better until I saw the M29. The window showing the beautifully finished 31 jewel movement surrounded by a thick metal plate with visible screws. This really sets off the piece and again feels like a tiny nautical instrument









The size, at 42mm, together with a nice height gives a solid feel without being overbearing. The leather strap (with the useful/wide 22mm lug connection) keeps it light and continues the classic look.

The mechanism is based on the SW290 but has some modification, including Muhle's own designed "woodpecker neck regulation" and the Jewel count goes up to 31. This modification is said to increase the accuracy and maintain it even under harsh conditions, e.g. vibration and sharp movements, often encountered in rough seas and exacerbated by sailors attending to sailing ships duties under these circumstances.

















Another surprise awaits! Its a fully screw down crown !!! The watch is rated for 100 meters but normally I take this with a pinch of salt, especially for dress watches. However there is a medium-large screw down crown which means you can be perfectly happy swimming with it, a basic goal of most of my watches, without worrying. Of course you need to change the strap before you do ...... I will say that Muhle straps are very expensive









Its rare that I buy a watch on impulse, I normally do it with lots of research, but this was so beautiful I went for it, and as I wear it I become more and more convinced that a Swiss brand would sell this for double the price, at least. I look at it throughout the day and often notice people I am meeting with staring at my wrist 

Must be careful when driving not be distracted


----------



## StufflerMike

Small correction: Movement is a SW290-1 topped with Mühle modifications.


----------



## colonelpurple

stuffler said:


> Small correction: Movement is a SW290-1 topped with Mühle modifications.


Many thanks kind sir


----------



## smittya

Nice pics and write up... thanks!


----------



## agravelle

Beautiful piece! Looks right at home in the BMW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

agravelle said:


> Beautiful piece! Looks right at home in the BMW


Please stop flooding WatchUSeek and the Mühle Forum with superfluous one liners. Watch to sell ? Need 100 posts ?


----------



## agravelle

stuffler said:


> Please stop flooding WatchUSeek and the Mühle Forum with superfluous one liners. Watch to sell ? Need 100 posts ?


Just trying to be a part of the community, Mike. Have been missing out on the forums and trying to engage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pro2zon

That is a beauty, i am jealous.


----------



## GUTuna

I was in Baden Baden last week and came across the center second version of the M 29 Classic and picked one up. Such a nice nod to the history of the company. If you across one and are considering it, I'd say this definitely grows on you the more wrist time it gets.

View attachment 14239187


----------

